# bracing required for wind loading



## ALADOON (Aug 5, 2012)

Modifying a shed from a non walled structure to a structure containing walls shed size id 8.500 long X 14000 wide height average is 3000 wind is C 2 column s 100x100 4m:dance:m footings 450 X 1200 deep


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi ALADOON....welcome to TSF!!

I've moved this thread from Introductions to our DIY Forum.

Is this a homework assignment?? 

Your measurements seem rather odd.....did you forget a few decimal points??


----------

